# Double Forneycation with Pictures!



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some pictures to compare things.
LGB and Bachmann Forney

Andrew


----------



## Kasimir (May 12, 2013)

OK ! And so what ?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't you read? I posted the images for comparison purposes. 
Was there any point to your comment or do you just like being dissonant?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Which is which?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By TOM_1/20.3 on 20 May 2013 10:17 AM 
Which is which?  The LGB has the big dumb hook.


----------



## Kasimir (May 12, 2013)

*Yes I CAN read !*

What's the best engine?
Are they at the same scale or not ?
And a lot of things like that...
I think the LGB engine is a little oversized.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Good, you can read. That helps. ;-) 


I didn't post with any specific point to make. I just thought some people would like to see them next to each other for comparison. 
I think the Forneys are really modelled on Maine 2 foot gauge prototypes so the scale is all wrong for the track size. 
LGB (No.23), who ever knows what scale they are unless it is a meter gauge prototype? 
Some people have said that a larger cab would make it good for a 7/8ths (1:13.7) model correct for 2 ft.. 
The Bachmann (No.12) is a 1:20.3? Spectrum model but it is SR&RL which again is a 2ft gauge prototype so all wrong. 
I would imagine the LGB will last longer than the Bachmann. The Bachmann is more detailed. 
I don't know really know much about Maine 2 footers. I'm sure someone will fill us in though. 

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the LGB engine is undersized..compared to the Bachmann.. 

well..technically *neither* are the correct size!  

Both are models of SR&RL forneys, the prototypes were 2-foot gauge locomotives, 
so neither model is the correct scale for the gauge of track it runs on. 
(to be totally correct, they would need to be 1/13.7 scale, also known as 7/8n2 scale) 

The LGB model (number 23 in the photos above) is 1/22.5 scale, so its 45mm track scales out to 39.4 inch gauge. (yes, its actually meant to be meter gauge) 
The Bachmann engine (Number 12 in the photos above) is 1/20.3 scale, so its 45mm track scales out to 36 inch gauge. 

You could say the LGB engine is slightly small compared to the Bachmann engine, 
or you could say the Bachmann engine is slightly large compared to the LGB engine.. 
both are true. 
but actually they look quite good together! pretty nicely matched IMO.. 
If they were models built to the same scale, they would be about identical in size.. 
(as were the prototypes) 

Bachmann chose to make their model 3-foot gauge to match the rest of their 1/20.3 scale "Spectrum" line, 
which was a wise choice, from a sales perspective.. 

Bachmann says it is a model of a standard "Baldwin Catalog engine", not one specific prototype, 
that *might* have been built to 3-foot gauge..by claiming that, they got around the gauge issue!  
but its pretty clear the two versions (inside frame and outside frame) 
are based on SR&RL numbers 8 and 9. So the models, being 3-foot gauge, dont match the prototypes 
in gauge, but otherwise both the Bachmann and LGB Forneys are both very nice "3-foot gauge" Forneys.. 

The LGB model is based on the "Eustis engines"..a group of identical triplets that originally belonged to the 
Eustis railroad, a 2-foot gauge railroad of Maine, which was later folded into the SR&RL system, and Eustis 7, 8, and 9 
became SR&RL 20, 21, and 22. 

Eustis No. 8 (prototype of the LGB engine) 









SR&RL No. 9 (prototype of the Bachmann engine) 









Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 20 May 2013 10:50 AM 

Some people have said that a larger cab would make it good for a 7/8ths (1:13.7) model correct for 2 ft.. 


Andrew Who ever said that is just plain wrong! 
No, it would not make a realistic 7/8n2 forney at all..
the model is way way way too small..
It would only make a very bizarre caricature of a very tiny 2-foot gauge forney with a gigantic cab,
but it wouldn't be even close to a realistic model..it would be a rather hideous (IMO) cartoon..
it simply wont work..

Scot


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 20 May 2013 10:05 AM 
Can't you read? I posted the images for comparison purposes. 
Was there any point to your comment or do you just like being dissonant? 

Kasimir, has 8 posts
so i might think a little patience and civility would be in order
on this basis alone

not everyone sees things immediately, nor might understand the significance of the photo comparison



i like the LGB forneys, dumb hooks or otherwise, 
they run really nicely and are workhorses-
and scale , accuracy apart, 

they are a particualrly usable size
and versatile , at least for those of us still using 1:22

how does the bachman engine perform and track
i love it too, but the price seemed rather steep, even if they are beautiful


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 20 May 2013 02:09 PM 
Posted By Garratt on 20 May 2013 10:05 AM 
Can't you read? I posted the images for comparison purposes. 
Was there any point to your comment or do you just like being dissonant? 

Kasimir, has 8 posts
so i might think a little patience and civility would be in order
on this basis alone

not everyone sees things immediately, nor might understand the significance of the photo comparison




A little patience and civility from Kasimir is also in order..
he is the one who was rude first, for no apparent reason..

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot; 

Do you know what the device is on the roof in the photo of Eustis RR #8? It resembles a diesel era "firecracker" radio antenna, but certainly predates that invention. I am simply curious as to what its function really is. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
that is the steam exhaust vent/chimney for the "Eames vacuum brake system"
Go to page 29 in this document for more info:

Mylargescale masterclass 2002 Mason Bogie 

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Scot you cleared all that up much better than I ever could. A simple question I knew had a lengthy detailed answer.

The prototype pictures are very relevant within a single discussion thread. Interestingly no counterweights on the LGB like the Eustis RR No.8.
The point I remember reading about a larger cab for the LGB may have just been to bring it into 1:20.3 realms rather that a genuine model in 1:13.7

They do look good together although the LGB a little more 'petite'.
I thought it was worthy of discussion, pictures are a good start.


Also, I forgot to mention the LGB model also came with a spark arrestor that sat on top and draped down the side. Not pictured.

Andrew


----------



## Kasimir (May 12, 2013)

Posted By Scottychaos on 20 May 2013 02:14 PM 
Posted By stevedenver on 20 May 2013 02:09 PM 
Posted By Garratt on 20 May 2013 10:05 AM 
Can't you read? I posted the images for comparison purposes. 
Was there any point to your comment or do you just like being dissonant? 

Kasimir, has 8 posts
so i might think a little patience and civility would be in order
on this basis alone

not everyone sees things immediately, nor might understand the significance of the photo comparison




A little patience and civility from Kasimir is also in order..
he is the one who was rude first, for no apparent reason..

Scot

Sorry Gentlemen, I don't want to hurt anybody.
A little patience and civility must be in order.
You're absolutely right.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott; 

Thanks for the information. I had forgotten the vacuum brakes were used by a few lines in this country. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are both fantastic models. I would be happy with either one of them on my railroad.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 21 May 2013 09:22 AM 
Scott; 

Thanks for the information. I had forgotten the vacuum brakes were used by a few lines in this country. 

Best, 
David Meashey 
Dave, when I first saw that I thought not another one of those WIFI transponders!

Andrew


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Owning both of these (My Bachmann is the inside framed version, #11) I'd be hard pressed to say which one I like better. The biggest detraction to the Bachmann is the hideous coal load...It's like the chute operator fell asleep! I am planning a conversion to oil. My opinion, can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

One thing I did notice on the LGB as pictured...The plow sticks out a bit far for my liking. There is an "intermediary" piece you can remove that not only brings the blade in closer, but lowers it as well. Best check for track obstructions if you do it though!


----------

